
Online Entrepreneur University Launches with a $1 million scholarship - domp
http://prweb.com/releases/2007/3/prweb514948.htm
======
domp
I should point out that it's $1 million in scholarships and not just a single
scholarship.

"The 12-week online program costs $7,000 and has the potential for a value of
over $50,000." I'd rather do my own online research, read recommended books,
and meet with entrepreneurs than spend money on this. How do they price it at
a value of over $50,000?

~~~
far33d
They price it by making it up.

------
danielha
His name is Victory Darwin. Holy crap.

------
pg
the logo says it all

